# Range Rover 2007 - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi There

Several works to post because of lack of time and i will starting now.
Range Rover from 2007 of a spanish customer from Vigo that dropped the car to us for a Estado de Concurso ( our best and longest work ).


















The painting showed severe signs of deep scratches , essentially incorrect washes , hidden metallic black Range and cut this in some way the appearance that the car had not to mention that protection was nonexistent.

Bonnet ( before paint correction and after )



































































Fender ( 5050 )










( 5050 of sideways )












































Bumper ( 5050 )











































Portas


































5050










Once more our spot paint repair system worked.


















Amazing deep scractches


































Trunk


















Bumper


















Interior detail and seat removal for a leather repair ( PITA to remove this seat...)



































Leather










Detailed interior


























Front grill removal










Motor










Zaino Z2 Pro x 2 was the protection



























































Out of the Studio to be delivered to the owner .


























Regards

Rui


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome job with the correction - really nice job on the interior too! Looks really glossy in the final photos


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job there buddy.


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Great work! We did one like that recently with 275.000 km's, what a pita! 


Love your leather knowledge


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome work!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another excellent job there Rui :thumb:

Mario


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Great job Rui.

:thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Epic mate. Some photo's showing swirls look really bad, what a difference.


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

Your threads are always so enjoyable to read and look through Rui. Thanks for the write up and excellent work on a monster of a vehicle 
Mike


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

JBirchy said:


> Awesome job with the correction - really nice job on the interior too! Looks really glossy in the final photos


*Thanks :thumb:*



DMH-01 said:


> Fantastic job there buddy.


*Thanks :thumb:*



Wax-IT.be said:


> Great work! We did one like that recently with 275.000 km's, what a pita!
> 
> Love your leather knowledge


*This one had if im not mistaken 170000 kms , but the most difficult thing was to remove the front seat :lol:*



Bill58 said:


> Awesome work!


*Thanks :thumb:*



Eurogloss said:


> Another excellent job there Rui :thumb:
> 
> Mario


*Thanks Mario , i hope the operation went well :thumb:*



moshinho said:


> Great job Rui.
> 
> :thumb:


*Obrigado amigo *



Keith_sir said:


> Epic mate. Some photo's showing swirls look really bad, what a difference.


*
Its was really swirled , but the next details you will be amazed by the swirls *



autoaesthetica said:


> Your threads are always so enjoyable to read and look through Rui. Thanks for the write up and excellent work on a monster of a vehicle
> Mike


*Thanks Mike , yes its a true BUS to detail :lol:*


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Fantastic Rui, despite being ever so busy, you maintain the standard of perfection! 

Well done


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

top work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround...


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

Great job


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

AMAZING WORK RUI!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Fantastic Rui, despite being ever so busy, you maintain the standard of perfection!
> 
> Well done





yamaha said:


> top work :thumb:





tonyy said:


> Fantastic turnaround...





dagoatla said:


> Great job





Faysal said:


> AMAZING WORK RUI!!!! :thumb:


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great correction work Rui, some fantastic pics as always:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

:thumb:Great work mate !


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Awsome job on the correction and the interior the seats look almost new now


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> Great correction work Rui, some fantastic pics as always:thumb:





mike swell said:


> :thumb:Great work mate !





500tie said:


> Awsome job on the correction and the interior the seats look almost new now


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Absolutly fantastic Rui!!!! :argie:

Your work, presentation and photos are fantastic, they are always a pleasure to see and read mate! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jorge said:


> Absolutly fantastic Rui!!!! :argie:
> 
> Your work, presentation and photos are fantastic, they are always a pleasure to see and read mate! :thumb:
> 
> ...


ThankAs mate :thumb:


----------

